# Sưởi Sàn Bằng Nước Nóng- Sưởi Ấm An Toàn Vào Mùa Đông



## SohoTech (15/12/20)

Giữa thời tiết lạnh dưới mùa đông với cái lạnh dưới 20 độ. Đặt chân xuống sàn nhà hay đụng vào các đồ nội thất đều mang đến cảm giác lạnh cóng và không muốn chạm vào. Còn gì bằng khi được bước vào nhà với một bầu không khí ấm áp. Từ sàn nhà, không khí cho đến các vật dụng xung quanh đều được làm ấm. Đó cũng là lý do tại sao nhiều người tìm hiểu và lựa chọn giải pháp sưởi sàn vào mùa đông. Và *sưởi sàn bằng nước nóng* là một giải pháp sưởi ấm an toàn vào mùa đông được nhiều người tin tưởng lựa chọn



*


		HTML:
	

<h2>Nguyên lý hoạt động hệ thống sưởi sàn bằng nước nóng</h2>

*


Sưởi sàn bằng nước nóng là giải pháp sưởi ấm trung tâm. Để vận hành hệ thống sưởi ấm bằng nước nóng cần: Máy bơm nhiệt nước nóng, Multimix, Mainfold, ống dẫn nước, tấm lót cách nhiệt và cố định ống, bộ điều khiển trung tâm.

Máy bơm nhiệt nước nóng sẽ có nhiệm vụ làm nóng nước. Dòng nước được làm nóng sẽ chuyển qua Multimix. Ở đây, nước nóng sẽ được chia ra các đường dẫn đến các khu vực/tầng khác nhau. Nước trước khi đi ra khỏi đường ống nước của Multimix sẽ phải đi qua bộ kiểm tra và điều tiết nhiệt, áp suất, đảm bảo nguồn nước đi vào đều, ổn định.

Nguồn nước nóng sau khi đi qua bộ chuyển nước trung tâm sẽ đi theo đường ống dẫn nước nóng, chuyển đến Mainfold của các tầng. Thông thường mỗi tầng sẽ được đặt một bộ mailfold. Với những tòa nhà có diện tích sàn lớn và chia làm nhiều phòng, khu vực khác nhau, có thể sử dụng nhiều hơn 1 bộ.

Tùy vào các khu vực cần chia sưởi sàn. Sẽ lựa chọn các bộ Mainfold có số lượng đường ống dẫn nước nóng khác nhau, mỗi một khu vực sẽ là 1 đường ống dẫn nước nóng. Các ống góp trên các bộ chuyển nước có nhiệm vụ chia nước đều đến các đường ống dẫn nước.

Tại đây, các đường ống dẫn nước được trải đều và cố định sẵn trên các tấm lót sàn sẽ được kết nối trực tiếp ống góp để lấy nước nóng. Nguồn nước nóng này sẽ được luân chuyển đều khắp phòng và liên tục. Một đầu đường ống dẫn nước kết nối với đầu dẫn nước nóng. Đầu còn lại của ống được kết nối với đường ống lạnh để chuyển nguồn nước trong ống ngược lại mainfold, multimix và chuyển lại máy bơm nhiệt để làm nóng nước.

Với nguyên lý vận chuyển và làm nóng nước tuần hoàn. Nước luôn được làm nóng đều khắp các sàn, giúp nhiệt lên ổn định.

*


		HTML:
	

<h2>Ưu điểm của sưởi sàn bằng nước nóng.</h2>

*
- Giải pháp sưởi ấm tiên tiến với công nghệ sưởi ấm châu âu. Nhiệt lượng lên đều, ổn định với mức nhiệt cao.

- Hệ thống sưởi ấm trung tâm, có thể chia nhiều phòng, nhiều khu vực chỉ với một hệ thống và một bộ điều khiển trung tâm.

- Hoạt động êm ái, không gây ra tiếng ồn khi bật sưởi sàn

- Sưởi ấm mà không làm khô da, không làm khô không khí, cân bằng độ ẩm cho phòng lắp đặt sưởi sàn.

- Siêu tiết kiệm điện. Đây được xem là giải pháp tiết kiệm điện nhất so với tất cả các giải pháp sưởi ấm hiện có trên thị trường.

- Nhiệt được lên từ từ, không lên nhanh như dùng film sưởi. Chúng làm ấm sàn nhà, không khí trong phòng và sau đó là các vật dụng nội thất trong nhà. Cùng với đó, sẽ làm ấm cơ thể người. Vì nhiệt lên từ từ, do đó, thời gian giữ nhiệt của nước trong ống sưởi rất lâu. Cũng vì thế mà mà nhiệt được giữ trong phòng rất lâu dù đã tắt hệ thống sưởi.

- Tuổi thọ cao, an toàn tuyệt đối với người dùng. Tuổi thọ trung bình của hệ thống sưởi này lên đến 50 năm. Toàn bộ đường ống dẫn nước được cố định dưới sàn nhà nên nếu không có vật tác động mạnh xuống dưới sàn thì chắc chắn không phải sửa chữa, thay thế hệ thống. Hạn chế tối đa hiện tượng chập, cháy nổ, rỏ rì nước trong quá trình hoạt động.

*


		HTML:
	

<h2>Nhược điểm sưởi sàn bằng nước nóng</h2>

*
Với nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội hơn so với các giải pháp sưởi ấm sàn nhà khác. Tuy nhiên, đây được xem là giải pháp tốn nhiều chi phí nhất và lắp đặt có yêu cầu kỹ thuật cao. Với các giải pháp sưởi ấm khác như: *film sưởi sàn*, *cáp hồng ngoại*, *cáp nhiệt*,…. Chỉ cần tấm lót cách nhiệt và cáp/film sưởi, chi phí không quá cao. Nhưng nếu sử dụng hệ thống sưởi bằng nước nóng, cần phải có thêm máy bơn mước nóng và bộ chia zone. Việc lắp đặt yêu cầu thợ có trình độ chuyên môn và kỹ thuật cao để tính toán chính xác lượng nước, kích thước, khoảng cách lắp/ chia ống nước,…. Cũng vì thế mà thời gian thi công khá lâu.

Đặc biệt phù hợp với các công trình xây mới vì khi lắp đặt hệ thống sưởi sàn này sẽ làm nâng cốt nền lên 4-5 cm.

Để biết thêm về giải pháp sưởi sàn phù hợp. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ bộ phận tư vấn của chúng tôi theo thông tin
*Công ty TNHH Giải pháp Viễn thông Công nghệ số Soho*
Địa chỉ: Số 11/39/106 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0934452678
``


----------



## SohoTech (29/12/20)

Đông đến rồi, lắp đặt sưởi sàn ngay thôi!
Thay vì sử dụng các giải pháp sưởi ấm bằng điện, hay chuyển sang 1 giải pháp sưởi ấm an toàn, hiệu quả hơn. Xem thông tin chi tiết về các giải pháp sưởi sàn tại đây
Sưởi sàn nhà Enerpia Hàn Quốc


----------



## SohoTech (18/1/21)

Cần tư vấn giải pháp sưởi sàn. Một giải pháp sưởi ấm sàn nhà với khả năng lên nhiệt đều, ổn định, an toàn, tiếu kiệm nhiên liệu và an toàn tuyệt đối với người dùng. Hãy liên hệ ngay bộ phận tư vấn của Soho theo số Hotline: 0934452678
Tham khảo các phương pháp sưởi ấm sàn nhà ở đây: Sưởi sàn nhà Enerpia Hàn Quốc


----------



## SohoTech (22/1/21)

Đừng để các thành viên trong gia đình mình phải chịu cái lạnh ngay cả khi đang ở trong không gian sinh hoạt riêng tư của mình. Đừng để cái lạnh của mùa đông ảnh hưởng đến các hoạt động sinh hoạt thường ngày của mình. Lắp đặt ngay hệ thống sưởi ấm sàn nhà của Soho. Vừa đảm bảo an toàn, vừa mang lại hiệu quả sưởi ấm tối ưu nhất. Soho cung cấp các giải pháp *sưởi ấm bằng cáp hồng ngoại*, *cáp nhiệt sưởi sàn*, *fim sưởi hồng ngoại* và hệ thống sưởi ấm bằng nước nóng. Luôn tim kiếm các giải pháp sưởi ấm từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Soho đã và đang đem đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm tiên tiến, đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng khắt khe của khách hàng.


----------



## SohoTech (14/8/21)

Không gian xanh - sức khỏe trong lành - An toàn mùa #covid




Máy cấp tươi thu hồi nhiệt Himpel hrd 50C - sản phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe cho ng già và trẻ nhỏ
------------





Máy cấp gió tươi thu hồi nhiệt Himpel - Hàn Quốc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



VỚI HỆ THỐNG CẤP GIÓ TƯƠI 2 CHIỀU - LỌC SẠCH KHÔNG KHÍ - TUẦN HOÀN THÔNG THOÁNG - TRONG LÀNH TƯƠI MỚI
- Cấp khí sạch, tươi cho phòng bí bách ngột ngạt
-  Hệ thống lọc làm sạch không khí 3 bước hiệu quả cao (bộ lọc khử mùi trước + hepa + carbon)
- Tối đa hóa sự hấp thụ âm thanh (giảm thiểu tiếng ồn)
- Sản phẩm vật liệu EPP chống ăn mòn, độ bền cao
- Điều khiển hiển thị thông minh các chức năng
- Cung cấp cấp tối ưu lượng oxy trong không gian, loại bỏ lượng CO2, lưu huỳnh.
- Cân băng lượng nhiệt trong không gian, hỗ trợ điều hòa làm giảm lạnh sâu trong quá trình làm việc.
- Hưởng thụ đầy đủ lượng không khí trong sạch, dễ chịu, cho giấc ngủ sâu.
---ỨNG DỤNG LẮP ĐẶT: Cấp gió tươi cho không gian bí bách ngột ngạt, phòng ngủ, phòng khách, văn phòng làm việc, phòng vui chơi giải trí,...
==> SOHO đơn vị nhập khẩu, cung cấp thiết bị chính hãng tại Việt Nam theo sát hỗ trợ BẢO HÀNH LÊN ĐẾN 2 NĂM
ĐỂ LẠI SỐ ĐIỆN THOẠI NHẬN THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT + BÁO GIÁ
Máy Cấp Gió Tươi Hồi Nhiệt Himpel HRD-50C-Lắp Đặt Âm Trần
----------
CÔNG TY TNHH GIẢI PHÁP VIỄN THÔNG CÔNG NGHỆ SỐ SOHO
ShowRoom : Ngõ 106, ngách 39, Số 11, Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội





ĐỂ LẠI SỐ ĐIỆN THOẠI NHẬN THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT + BÁO GIÁ
Hotline: 0934.452.678 - Tel: 0243.793.1955 - 0243.793.1954
Website: soho.net.vn - suoisan.com
Email: tongdivienthong@gmail.com – info@soho.net.vn
#cấp_gió_tươi, #himpel, #moitruong,#lọc_không_khí, #noithat, #xaydung


----------

